# [September 13, 2014] Indiana State (1-1) at Ball State (1-1)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (1-1) at Ball State Cardinals (1-1)

Scheumann Stadium - Muncie, IN
Saturday, September 13, 2014 
Kickoff: 3:00pm EST*​


----------



## niklz62

I'm hoping to go to the game Saturday, can someone tell me how long it would take with I70 traffic and construction to get from Terre Haute to Muncie (I'm coming from Charlestown IL through TH)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Two and a half I'd imagine. Maybe 3 if lots of traffic.

It takes me about 1:30-1:45 to get home to Fishers from Terre Haute and Muncie is about 40 miles from my house.


----------



## TreeTop

For all the out-of-staters out there, this game is on ESPN3.

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&SPID=7269&SPSID=65231&DB_OEM_ID=15200

ALSO...we have a lot of games on ESPN3 this year, seven including the IU game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FYI, for those wanting tickets, they have Row 1 seats on StubHub right behind the Sycamores bench. Just picked up a pair.


----------



## treeman

i'll be in attendance for this one!


----------



## NewRelease24

I will be there and am bringing a small group.  Look forward to seeing a large Sycamore crowd!


----------



## rapala

We have DISH TV and Frontier internet.  How do I get espn 3 for Saturday's game?


----------



## ISUCC

ESPN3 is strictly a computer based broadcast



rapala said:


> We have DISH TV and Frontier internet.  How do I get espn 3 for Saturday's game?


----------



## Bluethunder

rapala said:


> We have DISH TV and Frontier internet.  How do I get espn 3 for Saturday's game?



If you are on a tablet, download the WatchESPN app and type in your internet provider, password, etc when you open the app.  If watching on a PC, go to ESPN3.com and search for game and then follow setup steps like with the app.


----------



## mohoops247

Bluethunder said:


> If you are on a tablet, download the WatchESPN app and type in your internet provider, password, etc when you open the app.  If watching on a PC, go to ESPN3.com and search for game and then follow setup steps like with the app.



Or if you have Apple TV you can stream directly from that to your TV. There is a pre-loaded WatchESPN app on the homepage of the Apple TV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISU02

Looking forward to watching the game.  Go Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Football tab was updated earlier this week. We have the 17th ranked passing offense in FCS.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

The fine folks over at bsufans.com just started their ISU game thread today. It seems they're still hung up on Iowa. Although a couple of posters think the Sycamores "have a chance & not to be overlooked" while another compared them (ISU) to the women's softball team.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> The fine folks over at bsufans.com just started their ISU game thread today. It seems they're still hung up on Iowa. Although a couple of posters think the Sycamores "have a chance & not to be overlooked" while another compared them (ISU) to the women's softball team.



Women's softball team, eh? So on par with their hoops program?


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Here is the link to the ISU-M board.

http://www.bsufans.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=3771


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> The fine folks over at bsufans.com just started their ISU game thread today. It seems they're still hung up on Iowa. Although a couple of posters think the Sycamores "have a chance & not to be overlooked" while another compared them (ISU) to the women's softball team.


Hope their team is still hung up on Iowa too.  They really played them well and let it slip away from them at the end.  Has to take a chunk out of your armor with a loss like that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

It is a White Out for @BallStateFB vs. Indiana State this weekend! You can be there with our #fanoftheweek contest! http://t.co/tbije053Q1— Ball State Alumni (@BallStateAlumni) September 10, 2014



Make sure you wear blue Sycamore gear.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Victory Bell


----------



## sycamore tuff

They were talking on their board that the game is a white out.  Maybe we should wear the home uniforms for this game.


----------



## ISU85

Did the band play at IU? If not, does anyone know of it will travel to Muncie?


----------



## Westbadenboy

ISU band played in the stands -- sounded really good and it nice to have them at games.

But the small size is very embarrassing for a college band.  I was home in French Lick a couple of weeks ago and watched the Springs Valley band perform a portion of their competition show ------- Wow !  They sounded terrific !  And in a school with about 300 students ...................
                    There are 95 kinds out there performing -- more I'm pretty sure than the ISU band representing a university of over 12,000 students.
The ISU band is dwarfed if they try to get onto the field with IU, Purdue (Hell they march about 4000 kids !) and probably the Ball State band.  Probably just about all the MVFC schools have bigger bands.
This needs to be fixed (especially since you'd think many if not most of the music majors at ISU plan to be high schools and probably involved in high school marching bands).


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sounds like it's time to speak up for the ISU band. I saw them last year, and I have sen them this year. The imporvement sound and the size of the band seems apparent to even my untrained ear. The sounded very good and there half-time show was well done. Their hard work and advancement were apparent.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore Proud said:


> Sounds like it's time to speak up for the ISU band. I saw them last year, and I have sen them this year. The imporvement sound and the size of the band seems apparent to even my untrained ear. The sounded very good and there half-time show was well done. Their hard work and advancement were apparent.



I would have to agree.  Better than last year, still waaaaaaaaaay too small.  But, they've taken a step forward, and hopefully they can keep their director and she can stop having to deal with being torpedoed by her fellow faculty.  Baby steps, I guess.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> I would have to agree.  Better than last year, still waaaaaaaaaay too small.  But, they've taken a step forward, and hopefully they can keep their director and she can stop having to deal with being torpedoed by her fellow faculty.  Baby steps, I guess.



Thaks for adding what I omitted. I can agree with baby steps--baby steps in the right direction.


----------



## niklz62

I have heard the music dept doesn't support the marching band.  I don't get it. I see the purpose of athletic teams is to entertain students and now advertise the school's name in places it wouldn't normally show up. The better you do, the better chance of getting the type and number of students. 

Likewise, at sporting events, the music department has the opportunity to advertise itself to what could be potentially 12,000 people who might spark an interest in someone who could help the music department either by donating or enrolling in school.  Maybe this isn't the type of music that professors think is important but how many times has the orchestra casually performed at an activity totally unrelated to music and were it not there a huge part of the atmosphere would be missing. 

It seems to me, that a field of education, that requires at least, in part, a feeder system of high schools, might want to do its best to make people feel like it is important enough to spend valuable funds on a department that really don't add to the quantifiable education progress of students.  In my opinion, attitudes like this could cause exponential problems to the field of study. 

I'm somewhat biased, because my wife is a music teacher, but there is nothing I would like to see better than the Football team running through the marching band tunnel AFTER THE CANNON IS SHOT!!!!

Pardon the rant


----------



## niklz62

Does anyone know if the game is on ESPN3 or do you have to have access to WatchEspn.  I have directv and cant get watchespn so Id have to get my parents dish network password.


----------



## niklz62

niklz62 said:


> Does anyone know if the game is on ESPN3 or do you have to have access to WatchEspn.  I have directv and cant get watchespn so Id have to get my parents dish network password.



nevermind, its available on regular espn3


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Letter from Pete Lembo.

http://links.grwhit-marketer231.com/v/lf22nv5okqze7hyl3z6zlbulem


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Letter from Pete Lembo.
> 
> http://links.grwhit-marketer231.com/v/lf22nv5okqze7hyl3z6zlbulem



Lembo's letter was much too nice. I would have appreciated bulletin board material!  
Just get it done Sycamores--get it done!


----------



## Bally #50

I think they have found the right coach in Muncie. That's unfortunate because anything positive towards MY arch rival, Ball State, is never a good thing. As I age though, I noticed I have been more tolerant of things "bad" in my life and I suppose BSU falls into that category. All that built-up hate doesn't do anyone me or anyone good. I am looking forward for a good ol" college game on a crisp almost-fall afternoon tomorrow and maybe some of us will cross paths as well. GO TREES~


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Here are a couple more articles. Maybe we can keep this series going.

http://news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140912/SPORTS/140919835/1007

Another article from the Over the Pylon clown, has no idea what the history is of this series.

http://overthepylon.net/2014/09/11/better-know-indiana-state/


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Bally #50

Boda, maybe when I see you, you can explain why that annoying Tapatalk plug shows up EVERYTIME I bring up SP, despite checking "don't show me this again" AND I already have it as an app!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Boda, maybe when I see you, you can explain why that annoying Tapatalk plug shows up EVERYTIME I bring up SP, despite checking "don't show me this again" AND I already have it as an app!!!


Would have to be a setting on your phone/tablet. I checked the don't show me again and have never seen it again.


----------



## OverThePylon

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Here are a couple more articles. Maybe we can keep this series going.
> 
> http://news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140912/SPORTS/140919835/1007
> 
> Another article from the Over the Pylon clown, has no idea what the history is of this series.
> 
> http://overthepylon.net/2014/09/11/better-know-indiana-state/



Well that's not very nice.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

OverThePylon said:


> Well that's not very nice.


Is he wrong though?

That said, I understand you not wanting to play us. You guys are fighting for relevancy right now as much as we are. I'd also want a crack at those bigger paydays -- just say App State is getting $1m to play Georgia in 2017. Insane.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What are the odds that Ball State tries to be cute like IU has and plays that awful Kesha song Timber over the loudspeaker?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Got my tickets today from StubHub. I'm sitting in Section D, Row 1, Seats 7&8. Where is everyone else sitting?


----------



## Bally #50

Can't imagine "scalpers" on every block but this will be helpful when we get there. No advanced tickets. We're "winging" it~


----------



## GuardShock

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Here are a couple more articles. Maybe we can keep this series going.
> 
> http://news-sentinel.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140912/SPORTS/140919835/1007



I really liked this article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Bally #47 said:


> Can't imagine "scalpers" on every block but this will be helpful when we get there. No advanced tickets. We're "winging" it~



Same here.  A buddy and I are heading to muncie this morning.  Lets go trees!


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Is he wrong though?
> 
> That said, I understand you not wanting to play us. You guys are fighting for relevancy right now as much as we are. I'd also want a crack at those bigger paydays -- just say App State is getting $1m to play Georgia in 2017. Insane.



I think they pay D1 teams more to play

I heard we were getting $700k to play Tennessee


----------



## GuardShock

So looking at things from an unbiased view, do you guys think we legitimately have a chance at winning? What are your thoughts?


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> So looking at things from an unbiased view, do you guys think we legitimately have a chance at winning? What are your thoughts?



I don't think we would shock the world but I think we have to play error free. I felt like we did except for about 5 plays last week. No unsportsmanlike penalties. Our punter can't have a brain fart although that was the only thing I've noticed him do wrong. 

I wish I had more games by both teams to use my fallback "transitive property" but we have both won a game we should and lost a game we should.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow, just saw their band.  We suck.  How did ISU ever let "The Pride of Indiana" get so bad?  Sad.  That's ISU for 'ya...


----------



## GuardShock

I'm relatively happy with the opening drive. Perish did well and made smart decisions. Wish Sampson would have had a little more speed.


And then special teams about just messed up badly. What happened to getting these flippin touchbacks down. He needs some strength.


----------



## niklz62

Is there wind?


----------



## bent20

Very good opening drive. 3-0 Sycamores.


----------



## GuardShock

Welp, that started badly from the special teams..


----------



## IndyTreeFan

If we want to have any chance, we HAVE to score in the "red zone."  We cannot settle for three.  It should be tied, but we shot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## bent20

So much for the stellar defense we saw last week. Looks like it will be easy for them to run it down our throats today. We're just too small up front.


----------



## GuardShock

bent20 said:


> So much for the stellar defense we saw last week. Looks like it will be easy for them to run it down our throats today. We're just too small up front.



We had that issue against IU also. Our O-line is pretty hefty but I guess our D-line still needs some help.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> If we want to have any chance, we HAVE to score in the "red zone."  We cannot settle for three.  It should be tied, but we shot ourselves in the foot.



Their offense isn't that great. We just have to make them earn it.


----------



## bent20

GuardShock said:


> We had that issue against IU also. Our O-line is pretty hefty but I guess our D-line still needs some help.



Hard to find big guys who can play DT well at the FCS level. There just aren't that many of them. Throw in that we lost Junior Berry to injury and it doesn't help.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This could be a long afternoon.  We'll know after this drive.  Stop 'em, or let 'em run roughshod over us?


----------



## GuardShock

Great job Conner on the deflection and we got a sack!!

3 and OUT! great job defense!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Way to go defense!  Gives me hope!


----------



## bent20

That's more like it. Good stop D!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Dumb penalty


----------



## GuardShock

That fricken penalty.... We WOULD HAVE HAD THAT FLIPPIN FIRST DOWN


----------



## IndyTreeFan

GuardShock said:


> That fricken penalty.... We WOULD HAVE HAD THAT FLIPPIN FIRST DOWN



Yep.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Thanks, defense.  Appreciate the hard work!


----------



## GuardShock

GO FOR IT!!! We can get 2 yards. That short pass to the Jamar Brown

Then why'd we waste the stupid TO?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Really?  That's the best call you got?  Sheesh...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Come on guys, TACKLE!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Generous spot there, ref...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Stuff 'em!


----------



## GuardShock

Off topic, BGSU is gonna beat IU!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Or not...


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Looooooooooong day coming on...


----------



## bent20

Just too tough to stop their run game in short yardage situations.


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Looooooooooong day coming on...



It's 14-3 midway through second. We've seen worse than this.


----------



## GuardShock

It would be great if we could stop the run. I mean really. Our defense had them stopped. Then they run for 3 yards on 4th down and they have a new set of downs. What can we do to stop that. It's pretty ridiculous. It's almost like they're messing with us.

Whoever the corner was got lost on that play too. Pretty bad coverage.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> It's 14-3 midway through second. We've seen worse than this.



Yeah, but the offense looks pretty bad.  Defense looks tired.  That's not a good recipe...


----------



## GuardShock

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!


----------



## niklz62

Don't lose faith in the 2nd qtr. I've seen things I like too.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Go offense!  Make me look stupid!  I love it!!!


----------



## bent20

TOUGHDOWN SYCAMORES!!!! AJ Johnson. We have some receivers!


----------



## bent20

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yeah, but the offense looks pretty bad.  Defense looks tired.  That's not a good recipe...



We got a TD, but was it too quick? I hate that question; goes back to those Shakir Bell days, but it is somewhat true.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

TACKLE DAMMIT!


----------



## GuardShock

THAT PLAY BETTER BE UNDER REVIEW!


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> THAT PLAY BETTER BE UNDER REVIEW! He only had one foot down.



That's the rule


----------



## GuardShock

Why is it not like the NFL 2 feet rule?


----------



## niklz62

Clearly out of bounds IMO


----------



## niklz62

I like how they totally blew an illegal touching on that punt. The guy who downed it stepped out of bounds right before he downed it.


----------



## GuardShock

I feel like we have a huge struggle getting out of our own 5 yard line.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

GuardShock said:


> I feel like we have a huge struggle getting out of our own 5 yard line.



Most people do...:biggrin:


----------



## bent20

Getting pinned deep on punts is becoming a reoccurring problem for us. Field those punts. Don't have to return it, but don't let them down it at the one or two, at least try to get it at the five.


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> I feel like we have a huge struggle getting out of our own 5 yard line.



From an offensive lineman's perspective. It is a very uncomfortable place to be.


----------



## GuardShock

Soooooooo We need to do something about it. Like Bent has said, that's atleast the 4th time in 2 games.


ISU JUST GOT THAT BALL!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Two incompletions and a four yard completion to run off a total of 16 seconds. That stinks. I like trying to pass ourselves out of that situation but we have to execute.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Not sure about that play calling


----------



## niklz62

Just woke my daughter up from the other side of the house on that punt recovery


----------



## bent20

We need to get points here!


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> Not sure about that play calling



I'll give them a pass for being aggressive.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> I'll give them a pass for being aggressive.



I can see that.


----------



## niklz62

He awesome they didn't blow that call


----------



## GuardShock

YYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## IndyTreeFan

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS!

Way to go Blue!


----------



## bent20

17-14 Sycamores!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

holy cow, who are these guys??? I gotta be honest, I did NOT see this coming this season, I was expecting ISU to be a little better than last year, but not this impressive. Keep it going guys!! 

Very nice!


----------



## bent20

Let's do this!!!!


----------



## GuardShock

I have to admit, I really like some of this play calling. Our run game isn't as solid as it needs to be but we have picked up some receivers with some speed! It is great. Our guys are doing a great job.

Side note: I'm at work and I was just jumping up and down and yelling cause ISU got that touchdown. Luckily it's Saturday and nobody really comes. haha


----------



## sdjessie

Most fun I have had watching ISU football since  ,last week!!!  They are looking great through the first half ... love to see them winning this one ... watching on my BIG screen via ESPN3 using my ROKU stick ... GO SYCAMORES!!!!


----------



## bent20

We're a lot better than we showed last year. I think we really didn't appreciate just how much all of the injuries did to degrade this team.


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> I have to admit, I really like some of this play calling. Our run game isn't as solid as it needs to be but we have picked up some receivers with some speed! It is great. Our guys are doing a great job.
> 
> Side note: I'm at work and I was just jumping up and down and yelling cause ISU got that touchdown. Luckily it's Saturday and nobody really comes. haha



Regarding the run game, size of linemen is a big difference between FBS and FCS.  That makes running and stopping the run tough


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> Regarding the run game, size of linemen is a big difference between FBS and FCS.  That makes running and stopping the run tough



You can find and have big offensive linemen at the FCS level, but they're very raw. Much harder to find big D-linemen at the FCS level. That's why we often use a 3-4 hybrid style of defense.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> You can find and have big offensive linemen at the FCS level, but they're very raw. Much harder to find big D-linemen at the FCS level. That's why we often use a 3-4 hybrid style of defense.



Yep. Most of the already talented big linemen of FBS


----------



## bent20

Nice job Defense!!!!!


----------



## bent20

Big conversion.


----------



## GuardShock

That was a solid series. Let's hope our defense does well on the next. I hope we get atleast one more touchdown, I'll feel a little more comfortable then.


----------



## bent20

Now 20-14 ISU.


----------



## GuardShock

Good stop. Glad all they got was a field goal. Let's get the ball down the field now.


----------



## ISUCC

Golden hasn't seen the victory bell yet, I wonder if BSU didn't bother to bring it out since they figured they'd win easily?


----------



## niklz62

Tom James retweeted a photo of it on turf. Maybe they moved it back inside


----------



## GuardShock

We've kept them to field goals. Just need another touchdown boys. C'mon.


----------



## bent20

It's 20-20 now. At least we didn't give up a 90-yard touchdown drive. The big conversion on third down was a killer though.


----------



## GuardShock

You're allowed to pull down someone STRICTLY by his jersey?


----------



## bent20

Our special teams has to do better. Pinned deep way too much.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

OWENS!


----------



## bent20

Wow, that was big!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Come on guys!  15 more minutes!  YOU CAN WIN THIS THING!


----------



## GuardShock

We haven't been successful running a 10 yard play all day, why would we now? Focus on our strengths! Didn't like that play call at all.


----------



## bent20

I don't get running on 3rd and 10.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

THAT'S A FUMBLE!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SCREWED!


----------



## GuardShock

That left knee never touched. That's a bullshit call. He caught it, and lost it after two steps. BULL SHIT.


----------



## bent20

Defense holds again!


----------



## niklz62

Do you have to complete the catch all the way to thr ground?


----------



## GuardShock

IndyTreeFan said:


> SCREWED!



I forgot the home team pays the refs :nono:


----------



## niklz62

GuardShock said:


> You're allowed to pull down someone STRICTLY by his jersey?



Yes as long as your hand isnt inside the collar(shirt or pads) and they don't come sideways or backward withougt being hit from another player from the front


----------



## bent20

That holding call is a killer.


----------



## niklz62

As much as i want that to be a catch and fumble i think the call was correct for ncaa rules.  But how was there no pass interference on that catch?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Damn, we gotta be better in the red zone


----------



## bent20

You can't miss FGs from 33 yards. Just can't and expect to win.


----------



## bent20

Underwood, AGAIN!


----------



## GuardShock

Thank you defense. Holding up to a Division 1 school. Thank you. We needed that sack.


----------



## ISUCC

man, come on, they are GIVING us this game! Let's take it!


----------



## needles

FCS power? I love it!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

LETS GO TREES!  We can win this game!!!


----------



## bent20

Anyone else notice that everything to Tonyan is unsuccessful?

We converted, so never mind!


----------



## needles

We r going to frickin doit!


----------



## bent20

WHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!  LETS WIN THIS!


----------



## ISUCC

OMFG, this is unreal! Who knew????


----------



## niklz62

LOVE THE PLAYCALLING

ALL OF IT


----------



## niklz62

MAN I WISH I WOULD HAVE MADE THE TRIP


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Just 2:15, guys!  YOU CAN DO THIS!  YOU CAN BEAT THESE GUYS!!!


----------



## GuardShock

:tomatoes: <<---- me right now well the last part atleast. Not the actual tomatoes lol


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm about to have a heart attack!


----------



## GuardShock

game over! We won!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

WOOOOOWWWWW!!!

I can't believe we pulled that out!  The ref completely booted the ball before placing it down on the goal line.


----------



## bent20

WAY TO GO SYCAMORES!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

Mann vs. Underwood at the goal line.  I'll take Underwood all day in that scenario!


----------



## GuardShock

BrokerZ said:


> WOOOOOWWWWW!!!
> 
> I can't believe we pulled that out!  The ref completely booted the ball before placing it down on the goal line.



If you saw the replay, it was the offensive lineman of BSU ran into the ball


----------



## IndyTreeFan

OH MY GOSH WE WON!  WAY TO GO SYCAMORES!!!


----------



## BrokerZ

GuardShock said:


> If you saw the replay, it was the offensive lineman of BSU ran into the ball



That makes me feel better then.  At the time it just looked like he dropped it in his haste.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Girls softball team my ass!!!


----------



## IndianaState45

Ladies and Gentlemen... We have ourselves a football team!!


----------



## bent20

I've never come closer to feeling like I'm going to have a heart attack than that final drive today and when we upset NDSU.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I guess Sanford isn't the idiot some thought, eh?


----------



## BrokerZ

For those questioning Sanford's play calling last week, well, he called a hell of a game today.  Ballsy moves on 4th down more than once.


----------



## bent20

So what does everyone think about Sanford now?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

This win is HUGE!  I still think Ball State is better than IU.  This is a big, big win!


----------



## bent20

Funny - three of us basically had the same thought/post in a row all about people being down on Sanford.


----------



## nwi stater

I believe we have a winner......................both!!!!!!


----------



## ISUCC

Wow, just WOW! Great day to be a Sycamore!

ISU < Ball State < Iowa


----------



## bent20

We've not had a turnover through three games. That's really impressive.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

bent20 said:


> We've not had a turnover through three games. That's really impressive.



That's amazing!


----------



## bent20

Let's keep this going. Beat Liberty and we're 3-1 going into conference play. We'd have a legit shot at a playoff spot if we can stay at our above 500 in conference play. Isn't it 7 wins now to qualify?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

And on top of beating their ass they paid our Sycamores how much to bus over to Muncie.........................$$$$$$$$$$$$ and take the Victory Bell back to Terre Haute too.  Great day to be a Sycamore............


----------



## KBASSER

GREAT WIN for the Sycamores today!  Every Sycamore player out there today earned the Victory Bell back!  Congratulations Sycamores!  GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> And on top of beating their ass they paid our Sycamores how much to bus over to Muncie.........................$$$$$$$$$$$$ and take the Victory Bell back to Terre Haute too.  Great day to be a Sycamore............



Love it!


----------



## GuardShock

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> And on top of beating their ass they paid our Sycamores how much to bus over to Muncie.........................$$$$$$$$$$$$ and take the Victory Bell back to Terre Haute too.  Great day to be a Sycamore............



$400,000 and a nice bell that will look great back here at home. We played a great game. 

There were definitely things we could improve upon but our guys did a hell of a job.


----------



## treeman

Was at the game!!! Our recievers are fantastic!!!!!  Im so freakin pumped!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I am so freakin proud to be a Tree.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sycamore Proud said:


> Lembo's letter was much too nice. I would have appreciated bulletin board material!
> Just get it done Sycamores--get it done!




*You did it Sycamoes. YOU DID IT!*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*The Bell Tolls For Sycamores In 27-20 Victory At Ball State*






TeaserThe Indiana State football team used an attacking style of play to recover from an early deficit and made a fourth quarter defensive stand as time expired to earn a thrilling 27-20 road victory over Ball State in front of 15,860 fans inside Scheumann Stadium. The win returns to Blue Key Victory Bell to Terre Haute for the first time since 1987.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> Girls softball team my ass!!!



Here is what he tweeted right after the game.


 OverThePylon ‏@OverThePylon  44m
I'm sitting in the box at Scheumann and I literally have no idea where to start. Numb.

And

OverThePylon ‏@OverThePylon  38m
Getting back on the road. More on this one either later tonight or tomorrow AM.
Expand	

Guy has nothing to say. I hope he can think of something classy. Now, who wants to join me for a little Cardinal wings for dinner, chirp, chirp.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just got home from Muncie. Will post my thoughts here in a minute.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Fiji Bill 72

*Sycamores top Ball State*

Just saw the score. Way to go Trees. Surprised nothing is here yet. Great win.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

huh?

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showth...3-2014-Indiana-State-(1-1)-at-Ball-State-(1-1)


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Wow, gotta say I'm impressed.  Some very respectful comments about our guys over on the ISU-M board.  Yeah, they're disappointed, but most were crediting ISU with some ballsy play and for earning the win.  Color me surprised.

I still think ISU-M is better than IU...


----------



## niklz62

ISU >Ball State > Iowa > Northern Iowa

Fify


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> fify



I did do that backwards didn't I? LOL


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> I did do that backwards didn't I? LOL



Well i had to edit it 6 times to say what i meant.  #limitedcomputerknowledge


----------



## ISUCC

niklz62 said:


> Well i had to edit it 6 times to say what i meant.  #limitedcomputerknowledge



forgot UNI lost to Iowa, man, I really hope we beat UNI, their fans disrespect us more than any team in I-AA football. I do not like UNI in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Beyond happy for these kids and the people who have continued to support the program through the ups and downs. I don't know if such a thing as a "program saving win" exists but if there ever was such a thing this would have probably been the one. 

Always a good day to be a Sycamore, this one is extra special!


----------



## Bluethunder

Agreed!  While I am thrilled for myself, all of us on this board, the coaching staff and the families of the players and coaches, I am even more thrilled for the players themselves.

Not much to add that hasn't already been said.  Our recievers are big time, some great, tough catches.  Our biggest improvement though has come from the fact that we are not turning the ball over.  So much more discipline on this team this season.

Great job by the staff in coaching the kids up and instilling in them confidence and enthusiasm, and great job by the players in dedicating themselves in the off season and busting their tales to make this season turn out much differently than last.

Roll Trees.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Here are my thoughts on the game today.

1) I feel bad for the alumni association. They have put on two good tailgates prior to the Indiana and Ball State games and the attendance has been absolutely woeful. For $25 you get a buffet and ISU merchandise. Not crappy merch, either. Today if you don't count the ISU staff, there probably were around 20 alumni there. 

2) Good seeing boardies Bally #47 and SycamoreLynch at the alumni tailgate. Great conversations with Boberino as always. Not sure there are many people with a bigger affinity for Indiana State. Definitely one of the gems of our alumni base. 

3) Speaking of alumni stuff, there is an Indianapolis alumni happy hour on September 24th at Eat+Drink in Broad Ripple. If you live in the area, drop by after work.

4) Going into this game I didn't give the Trees much of a chance. The 22 scholarship difference and Pete Lembo, who I think is a top flight coach was going to be a lot to overcome. You can't quantify desire and heart though. It certainly made up for both today. 

5) I got to sit in Row 1 right behind the RB/OL part of the bench. Jayden Everett is a real up-and-comer IMO. He does a fantastic job getting with his backs after a series, talking them through stuff and making adjustments. The way he handles them is flat out fantastic as well. You can tell he really cares. I hope he sticks around for a long time.  

6) I spent a lot of time watching our sideline when there was a lull in the action. There seems to be a real cohesiveness right now with the guys. My favorite thing had to be Tsali Lough coming over to the offensive area with about 5 minutes to go and asking (sic: telling) them they signed up for 60 minutes of action and to go win it. 

7) That TD catch by Kyani Harris was big time. To make that catch knowing you're going to get clobbered takes marbles. Not sure if it looked different on TV, but I though the Ball State defender lead with his helmet. 

8) That sideline catch looked out on the replay in the stadium. For you guys watching on ESPN3, did the replay show differently? 

9) That was a BSU catch and fumble. Incomplete pass my ass. 

10) Sanford was HOT after the back-to-back drive killing penalties. After the second he walked over to the OL bench and told them if they messed up again, they were sitting. Loved his intensity and demanding accountability. 

11) Jordan Wallace was "interacting" with the fans and hunting Cardinals with his shotgun. Was pretty funny because several Card fans had their panties into a bunch. Chirp, chirp. Boom!

12) Underwood is insane. 

13) Building on 11 and 12, the defense seems to be gelling. Lots of flying to the football and they really support one another. Lots of energy for the unit from the sideline to boot. 

14) There are only 8-9 seniors on the roster. 

15) I've been critical of Perish but I thought he did a damn fine job today. He stood in the pocket and took a couple big time shots including that first TD throw to AJ. He has worked hard on his pocket presence and he got rid of the ball pretty quickly today. 

16) I thought I saw a Ball State visiting recruit wearing a Sycamores hoodie down on the field prior to the game. There were a bunch of kids wearing credentials in the corner by the Ball State tunnel. If he was on a visit there, atta boy kid!

17) Victory Bell, bitches. And I'm spent.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here are my thoughts on the game today.
> 
> 1) I feel bad for the alumni association. They have put on two good tailgates prior to the Indiana and Ball State games and the attendance has been absolutely woeful. For $25 you get a buffet and ISU merchandise. Not crappy merch, either. Today if you don't count the ISU staff, there probably were around 20 alumni there.
> 
> 2) Good seeing boardies Bally #47 and SycamoreLynch at the alumni tailgate. Great conversations with Boberino as always. Not sure there are many people with a bigger affinity for Indiana State. Definitely one of the gems of our alumni base.
> 
> 3) Speaking of alumni stuff, there is an Indianapolis alumni happy hour on September 24th at Eat+Drink in Broad Ripple. If you live in the area, drop by after work.
> 
> 4) Going into this game I didn't give the Trees much of a chance. The 22 scholarship difference and Pete Lembo, who I think is a top flight coach was going to be a lot to overcome. You can't quantify desire and heart though. It certainly made up for both today.
> 
> 5) I got to sit in Row 1 right behind the RB/OL part of the bench. Jayden Everett is a real up-and-comer IMO. He does a fantastic job getting with his backs after a series, talking them through stuff and making adjustments. The way he handles them is flat out fantastic as well. You can tell he really cares. I hope he sticks around for a long time.
> 
> 6) I spent a lot of time watching our sideline when there was a lull in the action. There seems to be a real cohesiveness right now with the guys. My favorite thing had to be Tsali Lough coming over to the offensive area with about 5 minutes to go and asking (sic: telling) them they signed up for 60 minutes of action and to go win it.
> 
> 7) That TD catch by Kyani Harris was big time. To make that catch knowing you're going to get clobbered takes marbles. Not sure if it looked different on TV, but I though the Ball State defender lead with his helmet.
> 
> 8) That sideline catch looked out on the replay in the stadium. For you guys watching on ESPN3, did the replay show differently?
> 
> 9) That was a BSU catch and fumble. Incomplete pass my ass.
> 
> 10) Sanford was HOT after the back-to-back drive killing penalties. After the second he walked over to the OL bench and told them if they messed up again, they were sitting. Loved his intensity and demanding accountability.
> 
> 11) Jordan Wallace was "interacting" with the fans and hunting Cardinals with his shotgun. Was pretty funny because several Card fans had their panties into a bunch. Chirp, chirp. Boom!
> 
> 12) Underwood is insane.
> 
> 13) Building on 11 and 12, the defense seems to be gelling. Lots of flying to the football and they really support one another. Lots of energy for the unit from the sideline to boot.
> 
> 14) There are only 8-9 seniors on the roster.
> 
> 15) I've been critical of Perish but I thought he did a damn fine job today. He stood in the pocket and took a couple big time shots including that first TD throw to AJ. He has worked hard on his pocket presence and he got rid of the ball pretty quickly today.
> 
> 16) I thought I saw a Ball State visiting recruit wearing a Sycamores hoodie down on the field prior to the game. There were a bunch of kids wearing credentials in the corner by the Ball State tunnel. If he was on a visit there, atta boy kid!
> 
> 17) Victory Bell, bitches. And I'm spent.



Don't forget the fat check!

As for #9, it was certainly a catch, you really could not tell if his leg/hip hit the ground before he lost the ball. He either fell n the defender or his leg hit the ground, but it was definitely a catch.  I really thought they would call it a catch and start the clock, was really surprised they let it stand as an incomplete pass.

That over the pylon guy really nailed it huh?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Here are my thoughts on the game today.
> 
> 1) I feel bad for the alumni association. They have put on two good tailgates prior to the Indiana and Ball State games and the attendance has been absolutely woeful. For $25 you get a buffet and ISU merchandise. Not crappy merch, either. Today if you don't count the ISU staff, there probably were around 20 alumni there.
> 
> 2) Good seeing boardies Bally #47 and SycamoreLynch at the alumni tailgate. Great conversations with Boberino as always. Not sure there are many people with a bigger affinity for Indiana State. Definitely one of the gems of our alumni base.
> 
> 3) Speaking of alumni stuff, there is an Indianapolis alumni happy hour on September 24th at Eat+Drink in Broad Ripple. If you live in the area, drop by after work.
> 
> 4) Going into this game I didn't give the Trees much of a chance. The 22 scholarship difference and Pete Lembo, who I think is a top flight coach was going to be a lot to overcome. You can't quantify desire and heart though. It certainly made up for both today.
> 
> 5) I got to sit in Row 1 right behind the RB/OL part of the bench. Jayden Everett is a real up-and-comer IMO. He does a fantastic job getting with his backs after a series, talking them through stuff and making adjustments. The way he handles them is flat out fantastic as well. You can tell he really cares. I hope he sticks around for a long time.
> 
> 6) I spent a lot of time watching our sideline when there was a lull in the action. There seems to be a real cohesiveness right now with the guys. My favorite thing had to be Tsali Lough coming over to the offensive area with about 5 minutes to go and asking (sic: telling) them they signed up for 60 minutes of action and to go win it.
> 
> 7) That TD catch by Kyani Harris was big time. To make that catch knowing you're going to get clobbered takes marbles. Not sure if it looked different on TV, but I though the Ball State defender lead with his helmet.
> 
> *8) That sideline catch looked out on the replay in the stadium. For you guys watching on ESPN3, did the replay show differently?
> 
> 9) That was a BSU catch and fumble. Incomplete pass my ass.
> *
> 10) Sanford was HOT after the back-to-back drive killing penalties. After the second he walked over to the OL bench and told them if they messed up again, they were sitting. Loved his intensity and demanding accountability.
> 
> 11) Jordan Wallace was "interacting" with the fans and hunting Cardinals with his shotgun. Was pretty funny because several Card fans had their panties into a bunch. Chirp, chirp. Boom!
> 
> 12) Underwood is insane.
> 
> 13) Building on 11 and 12, the defense seems to be gelling. Lots of flying to the football and they really support one another. Lots of energy for the unit from the sideline to boot.
> 
> 14) There are only 8-9 seniors on the roster.
> 
> 15) I've been critical of Perish but I thought he did a damn fine job today. He stood in the pocket and took a couple big time shots including that first TD throw to AJ. He has worked hard on his pocket presence and he got rid of the ball pretty quickly today.
> 
> 16) I thought I saw a Ball State visiting recruit wearing a Sycamores hoodie down on the field prior to the game. There were a bunch of kids wearing credentials in the corner by the Ball State tunnel. If he was on a visit there, atta boy kid!
> 
> 17) Victory Bell, bitches. And I'm spent.



On the sideline catch, his toe was out of bounds.  One of many missed calls.

As for that "incomplete pass," he caught the ball, turned, was tackled, landed on the defender not the field, and then fumbled.  Should have been our ball.

But the last play was the best.  No timeouts, your QB runs for it, gets tackled in bounds, and the whole line acts like there's 8:00 left in the game instead of :08.  And then Cleveland the Referee bobbles the ball.  Priceless!


----------



## Bluethunder

IndyTreeFan said:


> But the last play was the best.  No timeouts, your QB runs for it, gets tackled in bounds, and the whole line acts like there's 8:00 left in the game instead of :08.  And then Cleveland the Referee bobbles the ball.  Priceless!



Im pretty sure I heard the theme song to Benny Hill while the umpire was getting that ball ready.


----------



## Isuman

From my view on my computer they missed both of those replay calls.


----------



## sycamore tuff

GuardShock said:


> Thank you defense. Holding up to a Division 1 school. Thank you. We needed that sack.



We are division 1!  Every game on our schedule this year is against division 1 schools.


----------



## sycamore tuff

IndyTreeFan said:


> OH MY GOSH WE WON!  WAY TO GO SYCAMORES!!!



I thought you were supposed to spend the day with your better half.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bluethunder said:


> Agreed!  While I am thrilled for myself, all of us on this board, *the coaching staff and the families of the players and coaches, I am even more thrilled for the players themselves.
> *
> Not much to add that hasn't already been said.  Our recievers are big time, some great, tough catches.  Our biggest improvement though has come from the fact that we are not turning the ball over.  So much more discipline on this team this season.
> 
> Great job by the staff in coaching the kids up and instilling in them confidence and enthusiasm, and great job by the players in dedicating themselves in the off season and busting their tales to make this season turn out much differently than last.
> 
> Roll Trees.




Good to hear this--so true.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## niklz62

Here's my take on the officiating. (I do high school games so I'm basically an expert:biggrin. 

Worst call was the replay on the sideline. My ESPN3 replay wasn't real clear and there was absolutely NO doubt his foot was on the line. 

I think they got the incomplete/catch fumble call correct.  I just asked an NCAA ref buddy of mine and he said it's not exactly the same as the NFL rule where you have to complete the catch to the ground or make a football move but it's close. 

They said the sideline play stood and the catch fumble was confirmed so I think they were afraid his toe wasn't on the line for sure but the incomplete pass was incomplete because when he came down it popped out. 

When they downed the punt on the 1yd line. I'm 99% sure the guy downing the ball had stepped on the sideline making it illegal touching when he was the next person to touch the ball by downing it (I have a text to my buddy on this). 

The umpire looked like he had bad knees or something.  He couldn't really move that well.  It's not too surprising, they don't kick guys out of the NCAA I would guess.   When teams are running 2min offense, the mechanics (how you move and what you watch) switches from rotating balls in when the ball is downed outside the numbers and trying to get real good spots to run your ass out to grab the ball and just get it spotted close to the spot.  The guy looked like he ran like I would the morning after a really tough game where I ran a lot.  

There was one ISU reception on the ISU sideline, going toward the grass end where although the ball was caught, it was a horrible pass interference.  I thought that needed to be thrown in spite if the catch. 

That's all I can remember for now


----------



## Sycamorehank

*This is Great!*



Quabachi said:


> For all the out-of-staters out there, this game is on ESPN3.
> 
> http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&SPID=7269&SPSID=65231&DB_OEM_ID=15200
> 
> ALSO...we have a lot of games on ESPN3 this year, seven including the IU game.



 Class of 2009 living in PHX but with ESPN3 I can see 7 games on my TV through my Xbox360 and there is always streaming audio for those games that are not on TV. GREAT WIN TODAY!!!


----------



## bent20

I love you guys analyzing/recapping the calls after a win. After a loss I'm right there with you, after a win, I don't care how many times we got screwed.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> I love you guys analyzing/recapping the calls after a win. After a loss I'm right there with you, after a win, I don't care how many times we got screwed.



Lol. I ran out of things to cheer about


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


>



Yeah, it still works.:biggrin:


----------



## niklz62

Here is a funny story:  so I'm in my basement watching the game on ESPN3 on my xbox.  On the last BSU drive I noticed that the anygivensaturday.com website had a guy that was posting what was happening about 1-2 min ahead of where I was at in the game. I had some lag I guess.  I decided to put the computer down and watch it as it happens all the while getting uncomfortably nervous. (I'm guessing my pulse was at like 130). So with about 3 plays left I caved and looked again. Saw the last play result, and at the same time my dad sent me a text saying "that's a winner"(old Jack Buck Stl.Cardinals saying).  I later gave him crap for sending the text but told him that I had already "peeked"

I'm telling you guys I'm not sure I could have taken the stress of watching the last 30sec in real time.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

First off the Cardinals and Jack Buck can eat shit... But good story. They suck and have nothing to do with anything... Actually, they do more with less than any other team in the history of sports - win every year at no cost. Amazing. 

What I really needed to say was after the IU game I was pretty critical of Coach for punting on 4th down with a chance to make it a game - don't know if he learned from that or liked the situation better but he made the right call this time around and more than once! It was worth a mention becuase I have been VERY critical of his decisions at times.

Cards still suck!


----------



## bluestreak

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> First off the Cardinals and Jack Buck can eat shit... But good story. They suck and have nothing to do with anything... Actually, they do more with less than any other team in the history of sports - win every year at no cost. Amazing.
> 
> What I really needed to say was after the IU game I was pretty critical of Coach for punting on 4th down with a chance to make it a game - don't know if he learned from that or liked the situation better but he made the right call this time around and more than once! It was worth a mention becuase I have been VERY critical of his decisions at times.
> 
> Cards still suck!



Such a bitter, bitter man. Must be a Cubs fan.


----------



## GuardShock

sycamore tuff said:


> We are division 1!  Every game on our schedule this year is against division 1 schools.



I'm sorry I wasn't being techinical. But 22 extra scholarships between D1 and D1 AA is huge. They probably spend more than double than we do too.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Game article from the Muncie Star Press

http://www.thestarpress.com/story/s...ana-state-jahwan-edwards-ozzie-mann/15493741/

From our friend Over the Pylon

http://overthepylon.net/


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

bluestreak said:


> Such a bitter, bitter man. Must be a Cubs fan.



Guess after all these years Cub fans still wear their underwear a size or two too small.........lol


----------



## shootingsycamore

The Indianapolis Star ran the same article. Too bad the they can't send coverage to Muncie and have to rely on the local paper. One can expect a local bias, but The Sycamores WON the game and were the better team. Of course no credit is ever given to that fact.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

shootingsycamore said:


> The Indianapolis Star ran the same article. Too bad the they can't send coverage to Muncie and have to rely on the local paper. One can expect a local bias, but The Sycamores WON the game and were the better team. Of course no credit is ever given to that fact.



Do they even have any sports writers left? All I see on Twitter is guy after guy leaving.


----------



## Bally #50

I think that Boda arrived home a little "fresher" than I. There was no way I was going to sit in front of a typewriter last night and compose ANYTHING. Now, I figure most of you are thinking that I over-consumed with too many tailgate beverages but far from it. I had four beers over 7.5 hours so I think that I was fine. Now that I have reached the 6-5 milestone, my body just gets abused in a long day like that. Back issues just won't go away and all that standing, then sitting in bleachers etc. took it's toll on me. I can barely move today. It would seem this is a perfect time to comment on yesterday's highlights.

First thing. I totally agree with Boda about the Alumni tailgate thing. Although I am no way near as active with the alumni association/ISU Foundation people as I used to be, I have known many of the Foundation people for 30-40 years and I love those people. Rex Kendall and Ron Carpenter et al are great representatives for our university and although they would not have mentioned it, all of us were disappointed in the number who attended the event. I missed the IU game and that was the first one of those games I have ever missed. I had a family event that weekend and chose to be there. So I wasn't going to miss another game ESPECIALLY Ball State, the school I love to hate. I chose not to pay $25 and I carried my own beer across the street and stood outside the tent. My "semi-retirement" means money is tight so I it was KFC and my own beer and that worked just fine. Nobody seemed to care. I ended up with a car flag too and a ticket to the game, so I am glad I did it that way.

As for the people, I sat in the ISU section where I would guess 300-400 were but no matter what the number was, those people were loud and especially in the second half. I just wish some of those people would have joined the alumni event. The team left the field directly below us and it was so special to see their smiles when they left for the locker room at halftime with a lead. You could see the excitement in their eyes.  I remember looking across the field were Boda was sitting and noticing how surrounded by red he was. Hope it went well over there. Frankly, the BSU fans were nice to me all day and I have decided to have a new kinder-gentler attitude toward BSU. Like I said the other day, I get softer as I age, so it would seem. 

I felt we had a 35-65 chance because I thought we were respectable against the Hoosiers and it is obvious that CONFIDENCE is evident with this team, something they had ZERO of a year ago. Play them even in the first half and anything can happen in the second. Had the game been 5 minutes longer, who knows but we all know, that doesn't mean shit. We won and we won with a gutsy performance by our men. I saw several Marvin Harrison-type catches from the receivers, particularly the one that ultimately was the winning score. Kyani Harris knew he was going to get smashed but not only took it and made the catch. he popped right back up. Sweet. We were the better team yesterday. No fluke whatsoever. We just wanted it more. 

Mike Perish is becoming a real threat. 300+ yards of passing is not something that happens often for the TREES but we might want to get used to it. I said it above but it really applies to Mike. C-O-N-F-I-D-E-N-C-E. It makes all the difference in the world. He simply keeps improving. It seems we have have had FIFTY transfers from Western Michigan but whatever the number is, here's one that is really paying off. It only gets better. He might want to work on his technique of getting rid of the ball but he didn't get a grounding call all day but he sure was close a few times. Protect him and he can really play.

Connor Underwood is an amazing talent. One of the best I have seen in a decade. Coach Sanford has brought in some JC players that are making a HUGE difference in this team too. Lots of improvements from top to bottom. Add the whole confidence thing and wow, there's the reason we are 2-1 and not 0-3. 

Finally, the highlight of the day was seeing that Victory Bell carried off the field by the men in BLUE, not red. It reminded me of the times at the old Hoosier Dome where we played Ball State 6 times back in the late 80's. As I wrote on Facebook, most of young folk have no idea what a Ball State win means to the old guard at ISU. They have been and will remain, our biggest rival, at least in our minds. Our scheduling won't allow it grow but to those of us from the 60's and 70's at ISU, they are the team we want to beat. All in all a sweet day. Tiring and a bit painful, but worth every ounce of pain I have today.

And Boda, I haven't been called a "gem" for sometime but I truly appreciate your compliment yesterday in your game summary. That means much to me. As I said yesterday, I am not sure this whole "out to pasture" thing is wearing well with me. It may be time to get a bit more involved again. One last comment. The people in ISU Blue yesterday made more noise in that stadium than the 15,000 Cardinal supporters. It was fun getting revved up and trying to fire up the troops. Loud and Proud for sure. Apparently I got some air time on ESPN 3 because I had 3 people call to tell me they showed me trying to fire up the crowd. As I told one of them last night, "once a cheerleader, ALWAYS a cheerleader." 

Great day for all of us but obviously the TEAM is the one that deserves the most credit. They were something special on a sunny Saturday in beautiful Munice, Indiana.


----------



## Bluethunder

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Guess after all these years Cub fans still wear their underwear a size or two too small.........lol



Its not our fault they don't make sizes large enough to accomodate our needs! :cheeky:


----------



## shootingsycamore

The good writers at the Star are gone. In the past even the better writers were less than enthusiastic about the Sycamores. More of an afterthought. Listened to the game on 104.1 in Carmel, great reception. The announcers were balanced and more than fair. They credited the Sycamores for outplaying the Cardinals on more than one occasion. None of the typical "we were robbed" rubbish. They were critical of some of the play calling especially on the last series of downs. In the post game they were disappointed and dispirited.


----------



## agrinut

Nice win trees!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sycamore Proud

agrinut said:


> Nice win trees!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks, and yes it was big for this program.


----------



## agrinut

I bet! Always fun to beat a rival. Even better to get paid for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

congrats on the record attendance in your new stadium too, impressive indeed, and a big win! 



agrinut said:


> I bet! Always fun to beat a rival. Even better to get paid for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agrinut

ISUCC said:


> congrats on the record attendance in your new stadium too, impressive indeed, and a big win!



Yesterday was lots of fun! Could not believe the crowd! 18,300 I'm the stadium with over 30,000 on campus for all activities yesterday was quite a site. Moving the tailgate to the middle of campus and selling beer mad a bit of a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treeman

My late brief notes from the game:

Kudos to all the loyal sycamores that were making all the noise at the end of the game. I was on the complete opposite side of the stadium and you would have thought the entire home stands were all ISU fans from the noise being made. 

Mike Perish takes a lot of heat from fans, but if you give that dude some time he is about as accurate and dangerous of a passer as you will see at this level.  

our receivers are BIG TIME. You could tell that they were just better than there DB's. about 3-4 catches made me jump out of my seat while the entire BSU section around me went silent. 

Connor Underwood - nothing more needs to be said

The big plays of the game:
Their botched punt return at the end of the half
Our 4th and 2 conversion at mid-field 
Our 3rd down conversion at our own goal line
Harris's TD catch
Their lineman walking around with the football, then hitting out of the referee's hand as they were trying to get the ball snapped.:lol::laugh::lol::laugh::lol:

What a great day to be a Sycamore!! i'm still riding this high!!

And a side note: if you havn't noticed, we've been owning ball state lately in sports!


----------



## Bobbyk60

Are there any post game comments from Ball State coaches? I could not find any on Youtube. Thanks.


----------



## ISUCC

they're here, in the Muncie paper article

http://www.thestarpress.com/story/s...ana-state-jahwan-edwards-ozzie-mann/15493741/



Bobbyk60 said:


> Is their any post game comments from Ball State coaches? I could not find any on Youtube. Thanks.


----------



## mohoops247

I'm still so excited and my mind is racing everywhere so I apologize now for the length and probably just repeating what everyone else has already said.

Awesome game. Sometimes a team gets lucky and upsets a better team - that didn't happen yesterday; we were just better. After they scored their second TD we completely controlled the game IMO.

I said it last week and I'll say it again - I love our defense! They are scrappy and always swarm to the ball. We're not afraid to lay the wood either.  They're starting to remind me a lot of the BIA (Best in America) defense we had in 2012 with Archie, Obaseki, Burnett, Towalid, Washington, King, etc. 

I thought the play calling was great yesterday. We mixed it up enough and weren't afraid to take chances. We played to win instead of playing to not lose. The 4th down call at midfield in the fourth quarter was gutsy! All of us in the stands were saying that we would have punted and played the field position game if it were up to us, but wouldn't be mad if Sanford decided to go for it.  And sure enough we went for it.  That's why he's the coach and we're the armchair QBs. Haha.

Offense was really good. Perish has been outstanding. Receivers made some of the best catches I've seen.  They attack the ball instead of waiting for it to come to them.  Line played solid and gave Perish good protection most of the game. Our running game wasn't outstanding, but it got the job done and had a few huge 4th down conversions.

One area for improvement - we've got to cut down on the dumb penalties we've had the last two weeks. Holding, blocks in the back, false starts, etc.

I don't think we had any injuries from the game either, which is a huge plus. Lang was helped off at one point but ended up being on the field again by the end.

The ISU section was great during the game. Loud and vocal throughout.

I was at both Western Kentucky and NDSU, and this one was just as exciting/meaningful as those two huge wins IMO.

Keep it rolling Trees!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ISU85

Did the band or cheer team show up?


----------



## Bally #50

ISU85 said:


> Did the band or cheer team show up?



Unfortunately no.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISU85 said:


> Did the band or cheer team show up?


Nope.

The Ball State band was fantastic I thought.


----------



## GuardShock

Of course after a loss, they have to explain why and what went wrong. I think they're just in shock that we kicked their ***. Saw a kid in a BSU hoody and happened to make a comment to him. The good thing about us being decent is that most teams don't know what to expect from us yet!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

GuardShock said:


> Of course after a loss, they have to explain why and what went wrong. I think they're just in shock that we kicked their ***. Saw a kid in a BSU hoody and happened to make a comment to him. The good thing about us being decent is that most teams don't know what to expect from us yet!


Most just look at our record last year and then automatically associate it with the program prior to Trent taking it over. If that is what they want to do, it's beyond shortsighted, but it is what it is. Pretty much every "preview" we've seen from opponents this year has been superficial in the fact that they didn't even dig deep enough to realized that nearly 40% of our starters missed multiple games last year and then you had injuries to non-starters to boot. Combine the turmoil we had going on with Shakir, the new offensive/defensive system and it was a rough year all the way around. 

People also completely dismiss what the MVFC is, which is the best FCS conference and if you buy into Sagarin ratings, would be right up there with many of the lower level FBS conferences. Here are this most recent rankings:

   1  SEC-WEST            (A) =  87.44      86.75  (  1)      7      86.93  (  1)
   2  SEC-EAST            (A) =  79.59      78.95  (  3)      7      79.23  (  3)
   3  PAC-12(NORTH)       (A) =  79.17      79.58  (  2)      6      79.33  (  2)
   4  BIG 12              (A) =  78.59      78.47  (  4)     10      78.54  (  4)
   5  PAC-12(SOUTH)       (A) =  78.59      77.63  (  5)      6      78.19  (  5)
   6  ACC-ATLANTIC        (A) =  76.53      76.04  (  7)      7      76.33  (  6)
   7  BIG TEN-EAST        (A) =  75.67      76.23  (  6)      7      75.99  (  7)
   8  ACC-COASTAL         (A) =  75.65      75.31  (  8)      7      75.35  (  8)
   9  I-A INDEPENDENTS    (A) =  74.55      74.08  (  9)      4      74.44  (  9)
  10  BIG TEN-WEST        (A) =  71.93      72.42  ( 10)      7      72.15  ( 10)
  11  AMERICAN ATHLETIC   (A) =  65.99      66.42  ( 11)     11      66.23  ( 11)
  12  MWC-WEST            (A) =  64.79      65.07  ( 12)      6      64.98  ( 12)
  13  MWC-MOUNTAIN        (A) =  63.80      64.06  ( 13)      6      63.93  ( 13)
  14  CONFERENCE USA-WEST (A) =  62.00      61.58  ( 15)      6      61.67  ( 15)
*  15  MISSOURI VALLEY     (AA)=  61.77      62.07  ( 14)     10      61.92  ( 14)*
  16  MAC-WEST            (A) =  61.03      60.84  ( 16)      6      61.03  ( 16)
  17  CONFERENCE USA-EAST (A) =  60.37      60.50  ( 17)      7      60.47  ( 17)
  18  SUN BELT            (A) =  56.69      56.32  ( 19)     11      56.42  ( 18)
  19  MAC-EAST            (A) =  55.96      56.42  ( 18)      7      56.23  ( 19)
  20  OHIO VALLEY         (AA)=  53.53      52.98  ( 22)      9      53.21  ( 21)
  21  COLONIAL            (AA)=  53.29      54.00  ( 20)     12      53.73  ( 20)
  22  BIG SKY             (AA)=  52.68      53.10  ( 21)     13      52.92  ( 22)
  23  SOUTHLAND           (AA)=  51.07      51.23  ( 23)     11      51.20  ( 23)
  24  SOUTHERN            (AA)=  50.93      50.21  ( 24)      8      50.58  ( 24)
  25  BIG SOUTH           (AA)=  48.41      49.11  ( 25)      6      48.80  ( 25)
  26  IVY LEAGUE          (AA)=  47.70      47.50  ( 26)      8      47.63  ( 26)
  27  PATRIOT             (AA)=  44.72      44.32  ( 27)      7      44.50  ( 27)
  28  I-AA INDEPENDENTS   (AA)=  44.12      44.12  ( 28)      1      44.12  ( 28)
  29  MID-EASTERN         (AA)=  40.29      41.03  ( 29)     11      40.79  ( 29)
  30  NORTHEAST           (AA)=  39.86      40.07  ( 30)      7      40.05  ( 30)
  31  SWAC-EAST           (AA)=  37.16      37.28  ( 31)      5      37.24  ( 31)
  32  SWAC-WEST           (AA)=  35.72      35.19  ( 32)      5      35.33  ( 32)
  33  PIONEER             (AA)=  31.55      32.18  ( 33)     11      31.83  ( 33)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/ncaaf/sagarin/2014/conference/


----------



## niklz62

You know I was just reminiscing about Saturday's game (slow day at work).  I think someone else mentioned it but I would like to reiterate that we have some good receivers.  They made catches that I wouldn't expect players to make.  One of the touchdowns was such that I'm still not convinces that there was a receiver there to catch the ball because he was blocked from my view (I wasnt able to cheer because I couldnt tell what happened till it was anti-climactically late).  There was a catch on the BSU sideline where the defender, who I think they had previously been saying how great he was, was turned around toward the receiver, blatantly interfering (i assume the Side Judge was on a smoke break) and the receiver made it look like a routine catch.  I think Tonyan's move to WR was a good one too.

I cant ever remember who is who because I dont think the style of number on the jersey makes them readable.  I have the same problem with EIU's Jerseys


----------



## SycamoreFan317

They are still talking about us on the bsufans.com board, even hurling insults at the campus.


 manzgame77  

 Post subject: Re: ISU Game Thread

 Post Posted: Mon Sep 22, 2014 10:46 pm  



Offline 





Joined: Sat Dec 08, 2012 1:06 am
Posts: 342   

Just got a pop off message from an ISU not even Alum. 1 yr player there. They are convinced and taking the stance in recruiting that they are better than ball state football.

the coaches and players may or may not realize this wont go away. They botched this up and I don't care how you slice it you have to win THAT GAME .




Top   

 Boylanca  

 Post subject: Re: ISU Game Thread

 Post Posted: Tue Sep 23, 2014 12:11 am  



Offline 





Joined: Sun Sep 04, 2011 7:08 pm
Posts: 1041   

This is what IU must feel like losing to us. Little bro has had a pretty good record in Indiana the last handful of years. But there's no way we lose to ISU 3 times in a row. Atleast for my sanity I sure hope not.

But have to give the trees credit. With BSU up 14-3 it could've got out of hand quickly, but they hung, and made plays down the stretch, and we didn't. Absolutely a game we should win, but we've been on the right side of a lot of upsets the last few years. We should know as well as anyone that talent and conference alone don't win football games.


_________________
Student play-by-play broadcaster for Ball State football from 2009-2012. www.patboylan.weebly.com




Top   

 tiward  

 Post subject: Re: ISU Game Thread

 Post Posted: Tue Sep 23, 2014 9:11 am  



Offline 





Joined: Thu Sep 22, 2011 3:53 am
Posts: 107   


manzgame77 wrote:

Just got a pop off message from an ISU not even Alum. 1 yr player there. They are convinced and taking the stance in recruiting that they are better than ball state football.

the coaches and players may or may not realize this wont go away. They botched this up and I don't care how you slice it you have to win THAT GAME .

They should run with it. We would. It's a tough loss but time to move on. Don't look for them to be stealing our recruits. This is great for them, not a total disaster for us. This is going to be a tough season no matter what. I look for the team to grow.



Top   

 Cardfan12  

 Post subject: Re: ISU Game Thread

 Post Posted: Tue Sep 23, 2014 9:41 am  



Offline 
User avatar 





Joined: Mon Sep 05, 2011 9:35 am
Posts: 1420   


tiward wrote:


manzgame77 wrote:

Just got a pop off message from an ISU not even Alum. 1 yr player there. They are convinced and taking the stance in recruiting that they are better than ball state football.

the coaches and players may or may not realize this wont go away. They botched this up and I don't care how you slice it you have to win THAT GAME .

They should run with it. We would. It's a tough loss but time to move on. Don't look for them to be stealing our recruits. This is great for them, not a total disaster for us. This is going to be a tough season no matter what. I look for the team to grow.

*Recruits still have to consider where they get their degree, and, well, have you ever been on the ISU campus?*


----------



## Bally #50

*"Recruits still have to consider where they get their degree, and, well, have you ever been on the ISU campus?"*

This bonehead obviously hasn't been there either. I concede that BSU's campus is very nice, but ISU ain't the concrete jungle it once was.


----------



## 4Q_iu

I haven't been on the ISU_Muncee campus in several years but NOTHING there was Awe-Inspiring and as to degrees...  ISU_Muncee is STILL (and will always be) a REGIONAL campus.   

Is it true they STILL put (IND.) after "ball state" and before "university" on the diplomas?

Any Hoosieroon should remember... "Ball" ain't a State!


----------



## Bally #50

Named after a fruit jar or a part of the male reproductive anatomy isn't that special. Is that what you are saying there, right 4Q?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #47 said:


> Named after a fruit jar or a part of the male reproductive anatomy isn't that special. Is that what you are saying there, right 4Q?



Yep --- and for the record... I've equally "respectful" of Wichita City College...    

I challenge ANYONE to show me the State OF Wichita on a map!  ANYONE!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Scroll down to the last sentence in the story. Lembo wants to continue, so it looks like 2016 might be the earliest.  They just need to remember that in head to head competition in the last year ISU took a clean sweep in baseball, basketball and football.


----------



## bent20

Ball State fans have more to worry about than us. It turns out their football team isn't very good. They need to concentrate on getting another win. We, meanwhile, need to worry about our competition this weekend and in the MVFC, where most of the teams are better than Ball State.


----------

